
Activities in Berlin for “I love Free Software” day 2017 - vog
https://fsfe.org/campaigns/ilovefs/2017/berlin.en.html
======
cyborgx7
Never heard the term and was hoping a "Gobo projector" was a low end, free as
in free software, projector. Left a little dissapointed:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobo_(lighting)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobo_\(lighting\))

